# Gaggia Classic - Different results with different portafilters



## Borgeklungerbo (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi,

I have a secondhand Gaggia Classic that I have been brewing with for about 2 months without any problem. One day the pressure fell to only 3 bars, something I fixed by dismantling it and cleaning out the dispersion plate. The pressure is back to normal and I can brew a good cup with a bottomless portafilter. However, when I try using the standard portafilter it seems as if there is not enough pressure. I do not pack the coffee very hard (same pressure as before), but it can still take up to two minutes to get enough water through for an espresso.

Any idea what the issue can be?

Thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Borgeklungerbo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a secondhand Gaggia Classic that I have been brewing with for about 2 months without any problem. One day the pressure fell to only 3 bars, something I fixed by dismantling it and cleaning out the dispersion plate. The pressure is back to normal and I can brew a good cup with a bottomless portafilter. However, when I try using the standard portafilter it seems as if there is not enough pressure. I do not pack the coffee very hard (same pressure as before), but it can still take up to two minutes to get enough water through for an espresso.
> 
> ...


Are the baskets the same ? ( size , and are both non pressurised basket )

Is the same coffee and the same amount ( weighed to 0.1g going in )


----------



## Borgeklungerbo (Apr 3, 2015)

Yes and yes. However, I don't have a scale to measure decimals.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

A potential variance of 1 gram can make a difference in extraction times

Whether it's the cause of your x2 minute extraction ?

What is the dose weighed ( to nearest gram ? )

What baskets are they ? Single ? Double ? Do they have a pressurised bit in them ?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Strange, is that with the same baskets as well? Scales are cheap enough on fleabay btw, mine cost a fiver and I use them all the time for weighing in.


----------



## Lindsay (Apr 7, 2020)

I had the same problem this morning.

I normally use a bottomless portafilter but this I morning put my usual basket in a portafilter with a single spout.

18 gms of coffee normally gives me 36 gas in 25 secs.

First drop was at 6 secs which his normal but it continued very slowly and took 55 secs to give me the 36 gms. The only change was the portafilter.

Any suggestions?


----------

